# Hard Water



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Folks. Is the water in the Paphos area Hard or Soft? If it is hard, has it caused any problems for any expats? We are buying a 20 year old property -- will our pipes be furred up? If so how do we solve it? Malcolmw.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Malcolm,
It depends which area of Paphos you are in.
When we lived in Tala we had soft water but in Konia where we live now we have hard water.
If your water is hard you can have a water softener installed.

Regards Veronica


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Veronica. We are moving to Chlorakas hopefully in the next two months Malcolmw.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

congrats Malcome hope all goes well with your move.
Tricia


----------

